# AFI Interview Questions



## Chris W

Here are some interview questions from this year. Please quote and post others in this thread that you find.



A_J said:


> Here are some of the questions they asked me (at least everything I can remember), though I will say the conversation flowed pretty organically and many questions seemed to come up naturally in conversation and were specific to me.
> 
> Where are you speaking to us from? How is it there?
> 
> What’s your interest in screenwriting?
> 
> I brought up my family at some point in here and that transitioned the conversation into more questions about my family and then some specific questions about my personal essay.
> 
> What’s a feature you would like to write for your first project?
> 
> Any questions for us?
> 
> What’s the longest script you’ve written?
> 
> What movies did you like this year?
> 
> What movies did you not like?
> 
> Are you reading any screenplays?


----------



## Chris W

Here another post on it. 



Chiarizka said:


> Hello everyone! This Friday I had my Skype interview so I thought to write something about it, just to help others and reduce their stress level ahaha
> 
> I spoke with a woman on the first part, not to Giovanni, I couldn't actually get her name because she was speaking too fast for my understanding (english is not my first language). But she said the usual things about AFI, and then she asked me if I had questions for her (and to leave the more specific ones about the course for the later interview), so actually I just ask her about the accommodation and housing in LA (I'm from Europe). Then we ended the call and I waited for the second part.
> 
> So I was interviewed by Anna Thomas and Jonathan Fernandez! As almost everyone said in the past, they were super chill and relaxed. I don't remember all the questions they actually made me (because sometimes they came from previous ones or from my personal statement), but here are the ones I remember ahah:
> 
> - They asked me about the place I'm currently living now and how is it and for how long I've been living there
> 
> - They asked me about my past screenwriting courses/laboratories, how they were structured and how many people were in the class
> 
> - They asked me about my past scripts, how many pages is actually the longest screenplay I've ever written
> 
> - They asked me if I wanted to write for the cinema or television
> 
> - They asked me about my interest in screenwriting and why AFI Conservatory
> 
> - They asked me if I'm going to LA to stay or just to go back to Europe after finishing the screenwriting course
> 
> - They asked me which are the films I liked the most this year and why (be ready on the newest ones)
> 
> Then I made two questions (near the end of the interview) so we chatted a little bit more and more personal questions were asked during that part.
> 
> I personally think it was a good interview but we actually can't say that for sure. I think for the questions they made, there is not a specific/right answer, it's just they want to know you and see if you could fit in their program.
> Personally I enjoyed my time with both of them, even if maybe I've spoken a little too much and we were running out of time so Jonathan actually wanted to ask me a few questions but there wasn't the time!
> Guys, speaking from my experience, really there are no right answers to this kind of interview, they really just want to know you, so be yourself.
> I don't know if I'm going to be accepted or not, but in the end I really enjoyed my time with them, so that's more than enough for me
> And btw, the time actually has really flown, when we ended the interview I was like "that short? Maybe they weren't so interested in my answers..." but then I realized that I talked with them for half an hour! So really guys, relax.
> I really hope my experience could help someone and please, feel free to ask me anything about it  Good luck!


----------



## Brightstar

Thank you for the insight. Is there anyone who can give some advice for AFI production design interview?


----------



## Dhwani

Brightstar said:


> Thank you for the insight. Is there anyone who can give some advice for AFI production design interview?


Hey,

Did you then get an acceptance from AFI? I am applying for production design this year and I got selected for an interview. If you go to AFI, I would like to have a conversation. Please let me know. Thank you. 

Sincerely,
Dhwani Vora.


----------



## Dhwani

Dhwani said:


> Hey,
> 
> Did you then get an acceptance from AFI? I am applying for production design this year and I got selected for an interview. If you go to AFI, I would like to have a conversation. Please let me know. Thank you.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Dhwani Vora.


Please text me @vora_dhwani on Instagram if you don't mind


----------



## Yang Qian

Hi, everyone, I just finished the AFI Producing interview! Here's some questions that I remember: 

1. What are you doing in your life now? 

2. What kind of movies you love to watch?

3. How do you see yourself after AFI?

4. Why AFI? Why Producing?

5. What's your day like?

6. Have you been to LA? 

7. Do you have any questions for us? 

8. What book are you reading now? (I think it's a me-specific question) - I'm reading a book by a Chinese author Liang Wendao <wozhi我执>


----------



## user1234

I just had my interview as well. These are the questions they asked me.

1. About visual samples
2. About what I wrote in my statement
3. What would you like to make as a feature?
4. What do you think you can work on as a director?
5. Why AFI?


----------

